# Work in progress



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I bought my first mechanical pencil so thought id try it out. Drawing Lacks texture at the moment, I'm not good with skin texture, especially while working with smooth bristol board. Any tips appreciated. 
I'll be working on the teeth last, they're the hardest part for me and I usually leave them white, but I want to be able to try and get them realistic looking.

Feedback/Critique appreciated as always.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I have never used Bristol. I just bought some yesterday. I am going to have to figure something out. I use the texture of the paper and the side of the lead to get my surfaces looks. I don't think I could do it with amechanical pencil. The secret to teeth is don't draw the outline and none are white. You are doing great. I love your art.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I love my Bristol pad ;D thanks for the tips! & thank you for the compliment, I love your art also


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's a little more progress;


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay so i'm done, I didnt spend too much time on it, on the clothing etc. 
The clothing was blury in the photo anyway. 
It actually looks better in person, less..sketchy.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks good.

I use bristol board for all of my pictures. I always use the smooth side of the paper as it results in smoother and softer blends. One tip for blending is use a combination of q-tips, cotton balls, and Kleenex tissue (non-lotion).

The problem with mechanical pencils is that they always have a sharp point so using them to shade can be challenging as they will commonly leave behind pencil lines. With regular pencils you can turn them on their side and use a large portion of the lead to color in areas without leaving behind pencil lines, which also results in smoother shading and transitions.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm using mechanical pencils all my life in all of my drawings combining with normal pencils,, got 0.25 2b, 0.25 hb, 0.5 2b and 0.5 hb, Most of the time i'm using them for fine details only, As for the skin textures on Bristol board (which i'm using most of the times too) I use tortilion and dry brush to make them smooth,, but the key is to make layers and layers starting from 4H all the way to 2b, using brush, tortilion and kneaded erasers on all layers,, its a long process but the result talks for itself. As for the teeth I'm using 4h or 2H shading and fine tortilion to make the texture and then eraser to make the highlights sometimes when there are only a few spots of the highlights there I'm using electric eraser. Hope it helped. Great picture, but I would spend a bit more time on wrinkles around the eyes more shading and and also I would put a bit more wrinkles on the forehead as it looks to smooth in order to be realistic. other then that good job


----------

